# Peanut Pudding Dessert



## Raine (Sep 21, 2004)

Chef Suz here is the peanut pudding dessert (i called it the wrong thing)

Peanut Pudding Dessert

1/2 cup cold butter
1 cup all purpose flour
2/3 cups dry roasted peanuts
1 (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
1 cup confectioner's sugar
1/3 cup peanut butter
1 (8 oz) Cool Whip, thawed, divided
2 3/4 cups cold milk
1 package (3.4 oz) instant chocolate pudding mix
1 package (3.4 oz) instant vanilla pudding mix

Chocolate curls & additional chopped peanuts for garnish

In a bowl, cut butter into flour until crumbly. Stir in peanuts. Press into an ungreased 13x9x2 baking dish.   Bake at 350° for 16-2- minutes or until lightly browned. Cool on a wire rack.

In a mixing bowl, beat the cream cheese, sugar and peanut butter umtil smooth. Fold in 1 1/2 cups cool whip. Carefully spread over crust.

In a bowl, whisk the milk and pudding mixes for 2 minutes. Let stand for 2 minutes or until soft-set. Carefully spread over cream cheese layer. Top with remaining cool whip.   Garnish    Refrigerate until serving.

15-18 servings.


----------

